# Cat acting strange (Warning Graphic Description!)



## Arabian Horse (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok... 

A few months ago, I had a cat that was acting very weird. She would keep pulling her head to the right. She would also go around in circles to the right. This would happen about every 5 minutes. She was scared when this happened. It got even worse as time went by. She started foaming at the mouth and peeing on the ground. It got worse and worse. Her legs would shake uncontrollably. After she had these seizures, she was almost fine. Like I said, it happened about every five minutes. After a day, she started growling. We took her to the vet, and got her euthanized. They took her head, and tested her for rabies. She didn't have it.

Before she started doing this, she would move her head side to side rapidly when approched. Now her son is doing this very same thing. Is it neurological? Is it normal for cats to move their heads when approched?

Please, I need help! I DON'T want to have this happen again!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Ohh.  that is terrible ... I hope your cat feels better and all works out !!!!


----------



## Arabian Horse (Dec 2, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Ohh.  that is terrible ... I hope your cat feels better and all works out !!!!


Me too.  It was horrible.


----------



## goodhors (Dec 2, 2011)

"It got even worse as time went by. She started foaming at the mouth and 
peeing on the ground. It got worse and worse. Her legs would shake 
uncontrollably. After she had these seizures, she was almost fine. Like I said, 
it happened about every five minutes. After a day, she started glowing."

What does this glowing mean exactly?  She lit up like a lightbulb??  Siezures
are one thing, but moving on into glowing is not physically possible without
other outside aids.  This sounds more like a joke, to see if we have good 
reading skills or a Troll playing with us.


----------



## Arabian Horse (Dec 2, 2011)

goodhors said:
			
		

> "It got even worse as time went by. She started foaming at the mouth and
> peeing on the ground. It got worse and worse. Her legs would shake
> uncontrollably. After she had these seizures, she was almost fine. Like I said,
> it happened about every five minutes. After a day, she started glowing."
> ...


It was a typo... sorry for the inconvenience....


----------



## Arabian Horse (Dec 2, 2011)

Arabian Horse said:
			
		

> Ok...
> 
> A few months ago, I had a cat that was acting very weird. She would keep pulling her head to the right. She would also go around in circles to the right. This would happen about every 5 minutes. She was scared when this happened. It got even worse as time went by. She started foaming at the mouth and peeing on the ground. It got worse and worse. Her legs would shake uncontrollably. After she had these seizures, she was almost fine. Like I said, it happened about every five minutes. After a day, she started growling. We took her to the vet, and got her euthanized. They took her head, and tested her for rabies. She didn't have it.
> 
> ...


----------



## goodhors (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry I said you might be a Troll.

Also sorry about your cats.  Unless there is a genetic 
problem in their structure, pinched nerves, they shouldn't 
be having the same kind of seizures.

Any chance they could have gotten into a toxic substance?
Even walking thru something could have gotten into their 
system thru skin.  Much more likely with cats grooming and licking
feet clean, to injest a toxic substance that works on 
the nervous system.


----------



## PattySh (Dec 4, 2011)

What are you feeding? There have been alot of cats affected by Melamine from chinese import ingredients in cat food. Causes bladder damage and pain which makes me think the peeing might be a sign.  trembling, growling and frothing might be pain. Look up dog and cat food recalls for Melamine to see if your product is listed? If not I also suggest a toxic substance, have you changed floor cleaners as cats lick their paws? Swiffer if one that can be toxic to cats.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 4, 2011)

Have you taken it to a vet, a few things come to mind, tumor in the ear, some parasites attack the brain atm I can not think of its name.

I hope everything works out, please keep us posted


----------



## baileybear4 (May 3, 2012)

Arabian Horse said:
			
		

> Ok...
> 
> A few months ago, I had a cat that was acting very weird. She would keep pulling her head to the right. She would also go around in circles to the right. This would happen about every 5 minutes. She was scared when this happened. It got even worse as time went by. She started foaming at the mouth and peeing on the ground. It got worse and worse. Her legs would shake uncontrollably. After she had these seizures, she was almost fine. Like I said, it happened about every five minutes. After a day, she started growling. We took her to the vet, and got her euthanized. They took her head, and tested her for rabies. She didn't have it.
> 
> ...


Sorry this is super late but I just stumbled upon your post and had to give my input. It sounds to me like Rolling Back Syndrome
http://www.catchannel.com/experts/arnold_plotnick/plotnick-cat-hyperethesia.aspx
My favorite pet kitty has this and occasionally she exhibits seizure like behaviour. She will flop around and stuff but after a few seconds she snaps right back to normal.


----------

